# Ada Aqua Soil Amazonia and planting



## Furgan (8 Nov 2017)

I have purchased some ADA Aquasoil Amazonia with power sand. When can I plant the tank.

I have heard of issues with people planting day one and the plants dying/melting. I contacted where I got them from and they said that I should wait for the ammonia from the soil to go before planting so around 4 weeks.

Then I hear people saying I should
Plant day one. It’s jusy so confusing. And I don’t want to spend hundred plus quid on plants for them to die.


Edit 
Sorry,

Co2 with a FE, external canister from a very mature tank. 200liter tank. My experience with co 2 is nil. My experience with planting is not new but only with easy to keep plants. Confidence is low at the moment.


----------



## foxfish (9 Nov 2017)

I would say there are many ways that work, lots of folks add plants from day one & lots of folk don't.
I think a lot depends on your experience & confidence.
You don't say anything  about using C02 or how you plan to water change, filter size etc... or any other relevant information?


----------



## paul_j (9 Nov 2017)

I can say I planted immediately (with a lot of plants) and all went well. 
But I think you should have everything thought out as there are a lot of important factors: light, filter, co2.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Nov 2017)

Definitely plant straight away and densely.


----------



## ian_m (9 Nov 2017)

Plants shouldn't have issues with ammonia leeching, but make sure your CO2 levels, CO2 flow, fertilisation levels and light levels are correct or else plants will have issues.

Maybe in 1-2 months all will be fine. Mature substrate, mature filters and fine settled in plants.


----------



## kadoxu (9 Nov 2017)

Have you considered doing a dry start?


----------



## Furgan (9 Nov 2017)

Sorry,

Co2 with a FE, external canister from a very mature tank. 200liter tank. My experience with co 2 is nil. My experience with planting is not new but only with easy to keep plants. Confidence is low at the moment.


----------



## paul_j (9 Nov 2017)

You could start with easy fast growing plants plus a few more difficult. Then you have a lot of bioload in the beginning, that's a plus. Later on you can replace the easy ones gradually with the ones you want. That's my tactic right now as a beginner.


----------

